# Sublimation Fufillment Kids and Adults?



## amayesingdesigns (Oct 21, 2015)

Anyone know of a company in the US that I could use for fufillment for sublimation shirts in the US?


----------



## payczech (Aug 19, 2015)

An answer to this would also help me! Thank You!


----------



## 32R (Nov 20, 2013)

I have been using printful, www.theprintful.com for my tees. Only drawback is they only offer adult size American Apparel sub tees and tanks. I REALLY wish they had youth sizes! Price wise I havent found anyone that can beat them for custom orders.


----------

